# Best Agility Books? Blogs? Sites?



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

A book I found at Barnes and Noble for agility was:
The Beginner's Guide to Dog Agility by Laurie Leach.

I thought it was good….not too advanced like the books offered on Clean Run.


----------



## Karmageddon (Sep 19, 2013)

Hm - I don't think I've heard of that. Will take a look.

Thanks!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I know Laurie Leach, great trainer, although I am not familiar with her book I am sure it is good.

Are you looking for anything specific?

Here are some books/dvds that are on my Christmas list this year. These are recommended by my trainer (new puppy starting foundation classes this week). They are all available from Clean Run.

Developing Jumping Skills for Awesome Agility Dogs
by Linda Mecklenburg

Alphabet Drills Book
by Nancy Gyes

Games to Enhance Training DVD
by Wendy Pape


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Try Agility Nerd blog!


----------

